
Scientific publishing is a rip-off. We fund the research – it should be free - 3eto
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/sep/13/scientific-publishing-rip-off-taxpayers-fund-research
======
crtasm
I wasn't aware that Robert Maxwell was instrumental in creating this
situation. The article links to a long piece:

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jun/27/profitable-b...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jun/27/profitable-
business-scientific-publishing-bad-for-science)

